# HELP! what kind of lens is this???



## mickeyc95 (Oct 1, 2015)

I am sorry if i am posting this in the wrong section. However, I am not a photographer and I have this huge lens from work. I would like to know more info about it and where I can possibly sell it.

Like I said I'm not a photographer sorry for low quality pictures.

thank you


----------



## Derrel (Oct 1, 2015)

It appears to be the 1983 Cooke Cine Varotal 25-250mm T 3.9 Matk II, a cine zoom lens, according to this guide:  http://www.musitelli.com/site/files/Cooke_Histoy_Book_by_FDTimes.pdf


----------



## mickeyc95 (Oct 1, 2015)

Derrel said:


> It appears to be the 1983 Cooke Cine Varotal 25-250mm T 3.9 Matk II, a cine zoom lens, according to this guide:  http://www.musitelli.com/site/files/Cooke_Histoy_Book_by_FDTimes.pdf


i just checked it out. it looks like it. now only issue where do i sell it hahaha.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 1, 2015)

Please do NOT cross-post.  Thanks.


----------

